

Do MapReduce with Docker containers in pfs v0.3 - jdoliner
http://www.pachyderm.io/blog.html

======
jdoliner
Hi Everyone,

1/2 of founding team here. We'll be following this thread all day to chat
about the release. Excited to hear from all of you.

